
The Myth of Apple's Great Design - jonbaer
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/the-myth-of-apples-great-design/516093/?single_page=true
======
retrac98
One thing this article doesn't mention is the performance of iOS. It is often
incredibly sluggish when opening or closing apps, moving between apps,
unlocking the device and answering a phone call from the lock screen.

Personally, I'd rather have much stricter performance requirements for their
mobile software than anything else right now. Having something that's almost
an extension of myself lock up on me for a few seconds whenever I try to do
something seems like pretty bad design to me.

~~~
alex_hitchins
Sort of related, I've _just_ notice my 6+ becomes noticeably sluggish of late.
It did improve after making free space on the device as it only had Mb left.

It does seem strange though that it became this way more or less over night.

